# اقتراح بخصوص قناة اغابى  مهم جدا جدا جدا



## nabajm (2 فبراير 2007)

الاقتراح هو ان نضع صندوق تبرعات فى كل كنيسة مكتوب عليه ( قناة اغابى ) ويكون ايراده مخصص للمشاركة فى تكاليف قناة أغابى . ويكون تحت مسئولية الأب الكاهن فى ان تصل هذه الايرادات كل شهر الى حساب اغابى فى البنوك وبتشجيع المنتدى واعضاؤه وتوعية خدام مدارس الاحد للمخدومين وكل واحد حسب مقدرته ستصل ايراداته الى ارقام كبيرة تساعد فى نفقات القناة المباركة لكى تستمر بلا توقف .

وهذا الاقتراح مهم للاسباب الاتية :- 
1- المساهمة فى التكاليف الباهظة لايجار القناة وشراء المعدات وتكاليف التسجيل والبث و.......الخ
2- كل من يشاهد قناة اغابى قد احس بالبركة التى دخلت بيته ويريد ان يرد الجميل ويساهم ولو بـ جنيه واحد كل شهر 
3- ليس كل واحد من الافراد البسطاء المقدرة ان يذهب الى البنك لايداع التبرع فى البنوك 
4- لان قناة اغابى قناتنا كلنا ومسئولة مننا و........ و....... و......... ولاسباب كثيرة جداجداجدا 
وشكرا لحسن احتمالكم لى اخوكم فى المسيح مهندس/ نبيل انيس:yaka:


----------



## ابن الفادي (3 فبراير 2007)

*اخي المهندس نبيل 
نعمة وسلام

الاقتراح جميل وبناء وعملي كمان ولكن هذا لن يتم الا من خلال الكاتدرائية الارثوذكسية 
وذلك بالتنبيه علي الكنائس ( تنبيه وليست تعليمات ) بعمل هذا الصندوق في الكنائس
 التي تستطيع ان تعطي لان هناك كنائس ليست لها موارد ماديه كبيرة وشعبها قليل 
الامكانيات ويحتاج المساعدة وقد يكون لم يسمع بالقناه من الاصل . علي كل حال ربنا 
يدبر الامور من عنده 

وربنا يباركك ويعوضك *


----------



## s.u.n (17 مارس 2007)

معاك فى الرئ  ياnabajm
العلم بالشيئ  
واكيد  دة هيرجع  لينا  بفوائد كتيررررررررررر
وربنا يبركك


----------



## abn yso3 (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بخصوص قناة اغابى  مهم جدا جدا جدا*

*الفكره رائعه وعمليه بالنسبه لدعم القناه وخصوصا ان تكاليف القناه عاليه
ولكن تحتاج الى تنبيه واعلان رسمى من الكاتيدرائيه للكنائس
وهناك رقم حساب خاص بالقناه يمكن التبرع من خلاله للدعم*


----------



## استفانوس (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بخصوص قناة اغابى  مهم جدا جدا جدا*

انتظر رد الادارة​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بخصوص قناة اغابى  مهم جدا جدا جدا*

يا جماعة المفروض كل مسيحي في مصر يدعم القناة بكل ما يستطيع 
لان دي قنة معمولة لينا 
معمولة لينا 
لازم نقف معاها كلنا 
تخيلوا اخواتنا لو كانت القناة دي ليهم كانوا هيعملوا اية 
مفهوم
ياريت نفوق من السلبية دي​


----------

